# Any difference between service start and enable in rc.conf?



## Anthie (Mar 26, 2014)

Is there any difference between `service start` and enable in rc.conf?
PF cannot get ipv6 addresses of tunnel broker interface gif0 when enabled in rc.conf and runs properly when `service pf start` by root.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Any difference between service start and enable in rc.co*



			
				Anthie said:
			
		

> Is there any difference between `service start` and enable in rc.conf?


No, there is no difference.



> PF cannot get IPv6 addresses of tunnel broker interface gif0 when enabled in rc.conf and runs properly when `service pf start` by root.


It's possible PF is loaded before gif0 is active. Can you post your pf.conf? Sometimes you just need to adjust it a little bit.


----------



## Anthie (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Any difference between service start and enable in rc.co*

I delayed PF start for 10 seconds to avoid PF starting before gif0 created.
Below is about gif0 rules in pf.conf:

```
pass from gif0 to any keep state
pass inet6 proto icmp6 from any to any
antispoof for gif0
```


----------

